# Kittens or puppies?



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

ie - cats or dogs?

If you're adventurous, does this preference relate to MBTI?

I would upload some pictures of my (recently deceased) kitty cat but they don't seem to want to upload. :sad:


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sorry for the loss of your kitty


----------



## Kitten (Mar 28, 2010)

*thinks long and hard*
*thinks longer and harder*
....
*slowly turns towards my username*

ME! o.o


..And sorry about your cat.. my own kitty just died last month, so I know how you feel. *hugs* =\


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

Seeker99 said:


> Sorry for the loss of your kitty


Thanks. It's been a few months now, but I still miss her terribly.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I probably prefer cats, but it's close to 50/50. Also, sorry about your cat.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

>^..^<

kekekekekittehz!


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

Kitten said:


> *thinks long and hard*
> *thinks longer and harder*
> ....
> *slowly turns towards my username*
> ...


hahah - so cute!!

thanks *hugs you back*


----------



## hustina (Apr 15, 2010)

My condolences. D=

And I like kittens best >w<


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

I finally figured it out:










She looks so cute all annoyed and fluffed up


----------



## hustina (Apr 15, 2010)

She's adorable! x3


----------



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

I like both dogs and cats, and snakes and other animals.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

dogs....they are less annoying. They will sit at your feet rather than on your laptop and demand attention. Dogs get excited when you take them somewhere. If you take a cat somewhere it's because they have fallen asleep in your car because you left the window down then they scare you half to death because they yowl and climb all over you and under the pedals. Cats stand around like a whore on a corner at the food bowl, dogs at least realise you are the benefactor and plead with their eyes. Cats like to bring you presents like rats or birds which they crunch on directly in your vicinity and leave errant organs for you to splooge on (especially lovely in socks or bare feet). Dogs would rather bury their treasure or at least take it far away from you in case you want to have it for yourself.


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

No.


Enha..Toukyoshou!


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

bethdeth said:


> dogs....they are less annoying. They will sit at your feet rather than on your laptop and demand attention. Dogs get excited when you take them somewhere. If you take a cat somewhere it's because they have fallen asleep in your car because you left the window down then they scare you half to death because they yowl and climb all over you and under the pedals. Cats stand around like a whore on a corner at the food bowl, dogs at least realise you are the benefactor and plead with their eyes. Cats like to bring you presents like rats or birds which they crunch on directly in your vicinity and leave errant organs for you to splooge on (especially lovely in socks or bare feet). Dogs would rather bury their treasure or at least take it far away from you in case you want to have it for yourself.


Geez, I wish my dogs had been like what you described! :crazy:

I have had some really good kitties. My black cat that died when I was 17 was the best! When I'd come home from school upset about something she'd lick the tears away. She knew my whistle and when I whistled she'd come running, but if mom or dad whistled she didn't come to them, it was only my whistle she'd come to! And my 22 year old Bengal is so sweet. When we take her in the car she just chills in the front seat watching everything whiz past the window. :happy:


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a Labrador, they are very good natured dogs and really easy to train...I had a Jack Russell once...they are naughty, hard to train and escapologists. I suppose it depends on the breed too. My manx cat trips me up on the way to the kitchen, sits on anything that is higher than head height so he can peer down at me, opens doors, meows all the time, hisses at me if I swear, he doesn't like anyone else but me and even that is debateable. There is also the prolific slayings of small animals too...such a turd!


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Love the Pooches.Dogs all the way. I love the way they interact with people. they just want to be part of your life.

PS. My sympathies. I know what your going through. My dog died at the end of february,


----------



## Lending (Aug 15, 2009)

Kittehz...


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

bethdeth said:


> I have a Labrador, they are very good natured dogs and really easy to train...I had a Jack Russell once...they are naughty, hard to train and escapologists. I suppose it depends on the breed too. My manx cat trips me up on the way to the kitchen, sits on anything that is higher than head height so he can peer down at me, opens doors, meows all the time, hisses at me if I swear, he doesn't like anyone else but me and even that is debateable. There is also the prolific slayings of small animals too...such a turd!


Ah, yeah, I've never even heard my cat growl or hiss, she's never swatted at me or tried to bite me or anyone for that matter. I don't think she's really a cat. :tongue:

The best dog we ever had was a Samoyed. The only time we ever heard her really bark or growl was when someone was trying to break into one of our cars. The last dog we had was a Keeshond...She was a psycho....


----------



## mutton (Jan 21, 2010)

I love the cats! All three of mine are super affectionate. It's funny that the stereotype of a cat is aloof, yet I've met very few aloof cats. As a plus they basically take care of themselves and are a source of pure entertainment.

Dogs are....okay. I've never understood the big hoopla over them. They seem to be a lot more work and a lot more costly. I'm not opposed to them, but they are better if they belong to someone else.


Actually I think I'm more likely to get a pet goat before a dog.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

mutton said:


> I love the cats! All three of mine are super affectionate. It's funny that the stereotype of a cat is aloof, yet I've met very few aloof cats. As a plus they basically take care of themselves and are a source of pure entertainment.
> 
> Dogs are....okay. I've never understood the big hoopla over them. They seem to be a lot more work and a lot more costly. I'm not opposed to them, but they are better if they belong to someone else.
> 
> ...


Grrrr! Pet goats.  

My grandma had a pet goat.... It head butted me. :dry:


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Depends on the breed.


----------



## Aevis (May 13, 2009)

Seriously... Is there anything more cute than this video? Puppies ftw!





Though I love cats too, so I chose the third option.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

I would kittens to puppies, but it's a tough choice. I'm actually allergic to cats, which puts a huge damper on loving them obsessively. I've had dogs and puppies all my life as a result.


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

this is all i see when i think of cats... crazy cat ladies....


----------



## jack in the box (Mar 18, 2010)

i'm allergic to cats, so obviously i love dogs.


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

Aevis said:


> Seriously... Is there anything more cute than this video? Puppies ftw!
> YouTube - 5 little welsh corgi pembroke puppies
> 
> Though I love cats too, so I chose the third option.


so i love this brief video! puppies are just so darn cute! love em!


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

*Puppies (dogs). Cats are ugly.*


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Kittehs....


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

No wai da baby polarh behrs win!


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

kitteh all da way~ (despite that fact that im allergic to them.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Nah niggus, its allll about the lemur:


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

I love dogs too but cats are the best!


----------



## PurdyFlower (Aug 1, 2010)

I prefer cats/kittens, but I have both. 3 year old & 1.5 year old cat plus a 11 month old puppy!


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I put both but I prefer cats if I have to choose. Never had a dog though.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

KITTENS!
Neko-Chan!


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Puppies


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Dec 18, 2010)

I think dogs and cats are equally tasty.


----------



## dreamer 1977 (Dec 14, 2010)

Cats.

They purr. 
They aren't attention seeking.
Low maintenance.
Clean.
Generally, they are smaller than dogs and you can pick them up.
They're prettier.
Kittens are probably the cutest and most innocent thing on this earth

I don't dislike dogs, though.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

I like both but I prefer dogs. With cats there is a communication gap that pisses me off sometimes.




zabajk said:


> Kittens are probably the cutest and most innocent thing on this earth


bunnies are waaaay more cute and innocent


----------



## dreamer 1977 (Dec 14, 2010)

Krou said:


> I like both but I prefer dogs. With cats there is a communication gap that pisses me off sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I disagree. They make for really boring pets who just sit around scared and crap pellets 24/7.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

zabajk said:


> I disagree. They make for really boring pets who just sit around scared and crap pellets 24/7.


No way, I've had a bunny for 5 years and was very fun and cute and cuddly. He liked to be chased around the house and lick my hand and then put his head underneath it and stubbornly push to pet him, he also liked to run circles around our feet, explore the house and sniff everything. He just died and I miss him :crying:


----------



## Shine (Jul 16, 2010)

I voted dogs accidentally. I meant "But they're both so cute!"


----------



## HydrogenJukebox (Dec 22, 2010)

Until I was seven, I had a dog and an army of puppies. These days, I am definitely a cat person (and most dogs don't like me... :sad


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Cats are so boring and unreliable. Its like whenever it meows I hear "Asswhole". Cats are way meaner in generally. Plus they just stalk around your house all creepy like. When I was a kid I had a cat and a dog in the same house. The cat scared the crap out of me. I liked the dog though. Cats are creepy.


----------



## kittypepples (Nov 22, 2010)

CATS FURRRSHURE. My cat is always there by the door waiting for me every time I come back from school. She's adorkable. :happy: I find it cute how she's so are easily amused. xD


----------



## Gummibarchen (Dec 20, 2010)

But I like them both for such different reasons.
If i had to make a choice ... ferrets


----------



## Teigue (Jun 8, 2010)

Kittens are the greatest!


----------



## darksoul (Jul 17, 2010)

Think it's quite obvious which one I voted. :crazy:


----------



## Coonsy (Dec 22, 2010)

I didn't vote - we have 3 cats, 2 of our own dogs, almost always a foster dog (making 3 in the house), 2 rats, and a horse (and there would be more than one horse if I could afford it!). I've also had reptiles, fish, guinea pigs, cows, chickens, ducks, geese...I grew up on a hobby farm, so I just like animals. But horses would be #1, but I'll probably always have a cat or dog - I like each for different reasons, so have trouble picking one over the other.


----------



## gumisgreat94 (Dec 22, 2010)

definitely puppies! (=


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

Dogs!
They're a delicacy in South Korea, China, and Vietnam.:tongue:


----------

